# Pala  BBQ Event to benefit the Boyscouts



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

I know Richoso is coming down - anybody else from So Cal coming down?
[h1]1st Annual Pala's Buffalo Ranch BBQ[/h1]
Date: 4/1/11-4/2/11

Location: Pala Casino, Pala, Ca.

KCBS sanctioned 

Contestants

 no particular order -

Rusty Barrell- Tim McDonald- CA.
Meat Inc. - Aaron Black- CA.
Golden Ticket- Jeremy Herrick- CA.
All Sauced Up- Dave Malone- CA.
AZBBQ- Micheal Reidman- AZ.
Big Poppa Smokers- Mike Clarke- CA.
Knock UR Sox Off BBQ- Ryan Moore- CA
West's Best BBQ Team- GAry Tackett- CA.
Left Coast Q- Matt Dalton- CA.
Dead Pig Walking- Tim Wong- CA.
DevilDog BBQ- Jeremy Putts-CA.
Slap Yo Daddy BBQ- Harry Soo- CA.
Smokin' Hogs- Chuck Ament- CA.
Golden Acorn Casino BBQ Team- TBA- CA.
Woodhouse Barbecue- John Anderson- CA.
All Hogs go to Heaven- Steve Madaule- CA.
When Pigs Fly- Dale Ginos-CA.
Soaked In Smoke- Rich Walters- CA.
Master of Disaster- Andy Soto- CA.
Big Aces BBQ- Chris Endicott- CA.
Who's Smoking Now- Raymond Porter-CA.
T & J Backyard BBQ- Tom Moore-CA.
Old Man and the Pig- Craig Pippin-CA.
BBQ by Dan- Dan Cannon- CA.
Brazen BBQ- John Bracamonte-CA.
Big Pig BBQ- Tom Sharp-CA.
Rib Tickler BBQ- Larry Schroeder-CA.
Wally's Smokin' Pit- John Wallace-CA.
Montana BBQ- Mike- AZ
Harrah's Rincon Rebel's- Jon Palsson- CA


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 16, 2011)

Love to be there Scar, but airfare is a killer!

Have Fun!

Todd


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody attending this event can PM me, and I'll bring some roasted/frozen NM green chile. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like a great event & for a good cause! 

If I wasn't a few thousand kilometers away, I'd definitely attend.

Hope it turns out great!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 21, 2011)

Bump

Anyone else coming down?


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 30, 2011)

The event is this weekend - if you are coming please let me know - would love to meet you in person at the event.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

Way too many clicks from here!

Bear


----------



## meatinc (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Scarbelly,

Aaron here from Meat, Inc.  We will be there with a ton of ABT's for vending!  I think the weather is going to hold out too - should be a nice SoCal weekend in the sun and 72 degrees!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, I know where I'll be getting my snacks.It's all good my friend.


----------



## venture (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmmm?  That radical right wing organization that is corrupting our youth just like I was corrupted as a young'un?

Sorry I can't be there, but I will make a donation to the local troop.  Thanks for supporting them guys!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2011)

Just one last bump on this one. If you are coming down we would love to meet you. Richoso and Gloria are going to be here and MeatInc is a vendor. Let us know if you are coming


----------



## meatinc (Apr 4, 2011)

It was nice to meet some of the folks from this forum at the comp.  Scarbelly and Richoso and Gloria!  There may have been a few more too.  Hopefully you guys enjoyed the ABT's and the rest of the meats we had to offer.

FYI - Meat, Inc. finished with two top ten walks - 5th place Ribs and 9th place Chicken.  We also took 1st place in the Iron Chef Challenge and smoked the other teams in vending - getting over two times the amount of tickets - and money raised for the Boy Scouts - than the next highest team!


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for your contribution to scouting!!!

I had more fun in scouts than my boys did...

Next Sunday I will be sitting on an Eagle board of review.

  Have a great day!!

  Craig

92-45 Wood Badge


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 4, 2011)

meatinc said:


> It was nice to meet some of the folks from this forum at the comp.  Scarbelly and Richoso and Gloria!  There may have been a few more too.  Hopefully you guys enjoyed the ABT's and the rest of the meats we had to offer.
> 
> FYI - Meat, Inc. finished with two top ten walks - 5th place Ribs and 9th place Chicken.  We also took 1st place in the Iron Chef Challenge and smoked the other teams in vending - getting over two times the amount of tickets - and money raised for the Boy Scouts - than the next highest team!


Aaron, congrats on your placings, it was nice meeting you, Gloria and I enjoyed the event. We ate 5 ABT's, and sampled your chicken and ribs too

We met Gary (Scarbelly) and his wife Kathy there at the event. They had invited us to their home for dinner, so we followed them to their place. They have a wonderful home in Fallbrook, and they are really comfortable at hosting, and they both are great cooks. My thanks to Gary and Kathy for a great time and making us feel so welcomed. It's all good my friend..


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Rich the door is always open for you and Gloria - we really enjoyed the company


----------



## venture (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats on the awards.  Thanks for what you did for the young men!

Good luck and good smoking!


----------

